# pkg error



## Abdul_Eng (Oct 21, 2018)

I installed FreeBSD on VM and I would like setup and configure OpenVPN but I have problem and I tired from it.
`pkg update`

```
###/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.4  "undefined symbol openat"
```
 
I try with the following command but still not working.

```
1- cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg
2- make clean deinstall reinstall -D ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM
```
still not working
FreeBSD 10.1 R3
please can you advise me?

Thank you all Friends,


----------



## leebrown66 (Oct 21, 2018)

You'll need to upgrade to something supported first, at least 10.4, preferably 11.2.
Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

It also appears you are mixing ports and packages which is prone to problems.  Stick to packages unless you have some specific need to change options.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 21, 2018)

10.4 makes less sense, has EOL on 31.10.2018.


----------

